# Templates/Letter Examples



## Lisalouise (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi All!! I'm not sure if anything like this exists but I thought it would be a good idea to start a thread where we can share our 'templates' for visa applications- for those of us who cant afford to use an immigration lawyer. 

Im specifically looking for:
1. Work endorsement letter template or example
2. Letter from HA saying you are allowed to remain in SA as you have applied for a visa and are awaiting outcome even if your current visa has expired. 
3. Letter of undertaking for police clearance if its not yet ready

I will post the letters I draft/find on here so that its easier for others to apply. HA makes it hard enough on all of us so a little help goes a long way :clap2:


----------



## chrisc2615 (Jun 30, 2012)

The work endorsement letter needs to come from your prospective employer, but what you propose is a good idea

My daughter was refused a Mexican visa recently on the grounds that she had applied too far in advance (!) so the travel agent said it was because a R100 note had not been stapled to the application....


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Without the funds to use full immigration legal services, there are Do-It-Yourself options for very low prices that one or two immigration lawyers do offer.


----------

